

Ask YC: Whats the Best Shared Hosting around? - spoiledtechie

Currently, I can't afford a dedicated or a Virtual Dedicated box, but I need something to speed up my site.<p>I currently host with Godaddy and over all during peak times they just seem slow to me.<p>I would like to speed it up a bit.  What do you suggest?<p>P.S. - I require a windows box.
======
dannyr
I had a good experience with DiscountAsp.Net. However, if your site gets a lot
of traffic or if you want extras, I think it could get pretty expensive. You
need to pay extra for subdomains, domain aliases/pointers, or additional
sites. Disk space is only 1000 MB and bandwidth is 80 GB for the base plan.

They have a bunch of 3rd-party extensions that is included in the hosting plan
but if you leave DiscountAsp, you will need to get licenses for these
extensions yourself.

I have since moved to Mosso. Great service though a little expensive ($100 a
month + $5 SQL Server db). I can host several web sites though under 1
account.

------
karanbhangui
I see that you've added you need a windows box, but the best shared host
around is Dreamhost by a long shot (however, they do linux only I think).
Shell access, svn, etc. No other shared host comes close IMO.

------
bgnm2000
I have hostgator accounts and MediaTemple accounts

MediaTemple is the best host I've ever used (and I've been through many hosts
in the past 9 years) although hostgator is a close second.

------
pwoods
Well I use dreamhost.com but not sure if it's the best. I used to be on mosso
but too much downtime and too expensive.

------
jmonegro
Hostgator, though it's Windows Hosting is coming soon.

